# Who would win- 10 normal fire warriors VS 10 normal space marine with their main guns



## warmster4 (Mar 9, 2008)

Who would win- 10 normal fire warriors VS 10 normal space marine with their main guns?:mrgreen:


----------



## killer13 (Mar 7, 2008)

i say marines would win because the the fire warriors would only kill 1.11 marines on average a turn where is the marines would kill 2.22 fire warriors on average.


----------



## warmster4 (Mar 9, 2008)

what if in Close combat?


----------



## Zyke (Feb 15, 2008)

warmster4 said:


> what if in Close combat?


The fire warriors would get smashed.


----------



## FarseerNo3 (Mar 7, 2008)

marines all the time, do fire warriors even get a save from bolters?

do guard get saves from bolters?


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

It is like a Space Marine versus a Termagent. A Space Marine is twice as many points as a Termagent, and is twice as strong, and 2 Termagents are needed to kill one Space Marine. It would take about 2 or 1.5 Fire Warriors to kill one Space Marine, so Space Marines would obviously win in both ranged-combat and close-combat


----------



## War_Ape (Jan 7, 2008)

FarseerNo3 said:


> marines all the time, do fire warriors even get a save from bolters?
> 
> do guard get saves from bolters?


I'm not sure about the fire warriors, but standard guardsmen do not get armour saves against boltguns (unless the guardsmen are upgraded with carapace armour).


----------



## DarthIbis (Aug 20, 2007)

Like Fen said, the easiest way (allegedly) is to look at the points. You would need about 15 Fire Warriors to have a "fair" fight against 10 Marines.

Now Ork Boyz... that's another story.:mrgreen:


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

fire warriors have a save of 4+.

it deponds on fire warriors guns have a better range then SM so if they say started 30 away the fire warriors would be in range so they might be able to get off more shots.


----------



## warmster4 (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks guys


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

In a shooting term the Tau would lose solely due to the Tau's bs and the Marine's power armour (but it would be close)
If it's in close combat it would be a nightmare for the Tau.


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

in CC Marines wuld win hands down.
in shooting, the Marines hav ethe advantage, but iv learnt never to trust the dice gods.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Im h2h an old man with a broken walker and a stick would put a beatdown on the Tau without breaking a sweat.


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

Actually, tau have a decent shot at winning from range assuming both sides start at least 36" out because tau outrange the SM. They get a round of shooting at the marines in the 25-30" range and another round of unanswered shooting when the SM finally move into their bolter's max range (since bolters are rapid fire weapons and only fire 24").

I don't care to do the math but it would be decently close though the SM would probably win.

However, if you put equivalent points of marines and fire warriors together (6 marines vs 9 fire warriors) the fire warriors win on average at range.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

I say marines. They are superior at shooting and combat.


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

Luck, it plays a part in everything. No one could really say for certain could they. I mean effectively whoever shot first has a chance of killing everyone straight away. Space marines are certainly stronger though. I think fire warriors do get saves from bolters but its been that long since i played them i cant think.


----------



## Bogg (Mar 2, 2008)

Bolter = ap 5 vs TAU armor save 4+, they get the save :victory:


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

It's time for MATH-HAMMER!

Fire Warriors fire 20 shots at 10 Space Marines, hitting 10 times (50% with BS3). They wound 66.66% of the time (S5 vs. T4), meaning 6.6 wound (so we'll call it 7.) The Space Marines fail their armour save 33.33% of the time, meaning 2.3 (we'll call it 2) fail. So in a given round of shooting, you should lose approximately two Space Marines to pulse rifle fire.

Space Marines fire 20 bolter shots at 10 Fire Warriors, hitting 13.2 (13) times. They wound 66.66% of the time (S4 vs T3), meaning that 8.58 (9) wound. Fire Warriors fail their armour save 50% of the time, meaning that 4.5 (5) Fire Warriors will fall to a given volley of bolter fire. 

The Space Marines have it. That being said, if you're within double-tap range with bolters, you're probably not going to shoot, and instead see what happens when you introduce the butt of the bolter to the head of the Tau.


----------



## martin4696 (Oct 30, 2007)

The Son of Horus said:


> It's time for MATH-HAMMER!
> 
> Fire Warriors fire 20 shots at 10 Space Marines, hitting 10 times (50% with BS3). They wound 66.66% of the time (S5 vs. T4), meaning 6.6 wound (so we'll call it 7.) The Space Marines fail their armour save 33.33% of the time, meaning 2.3 (we'll call it 2) fail. So in a given round of shooting, you should lose approximately two Space Marines to pulse rifle fire.
> 
> ...



i cant argue with that k:


----------



## Aktar09 (Apr 4, 2009)

pulse rifles have the same chance of wounding space marines as bolters do fire warriors, and space marines sv and bs is higher, so they would very likely win
that is why theyre more points, you know.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

statistically speaking the marines should win, but just remember one thing Eldar are better than you


----------



## spike12225 (Aug 21, 2008)

eldar are better then who tau lol can't be marines i've never lost against them but i use pods to get to your back line where you hide reapers and what not and slowing your advance with distractions means you cop it hard and fast when i want where i want lol after a hammering you get a turn.


----------

